# The river that never runs dry intellectual creation of Dr Moses Powell



## cpcggm1 (Dec 26, 2015)

System of martial arts for the modern day man and woman a divine gift from Allah to him.
A system that is based on movement movements heel to toe  and toe to toe.
Angles  steps positions with its own core movements developmental exercises terminology glossary of terms chain of command required hours for advancement advancement skill levels of Code of Conduct  credo competency.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 26, 2015)

Might I suggest using actual sentences?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2015)

It slices, it dices; it makes Jillian Fries!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 26, 2015)

cpcggm1 said:


> System of martial arts for the modern day man and woman a divine gift from Allah to him.
> A system that is based on movement movements heel to toe  and toe to toe.
> Angles  steps positions with its own core movements developmental exercises terminology glossary of terms chain of command required hours for advancement advancement skill levels of Code of Conduct  credo competency.


Could you be a bit more specific on what you are trying to convey.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 27, 2015)

I assume hes telling us how great Moses Powell was?


----------



## Buka (Dec 27, 2015)

cpcggm1 said:


> System of martial arts for the modern day man and woman a divine gift from Allah to him.
> A system that is based on movement movements heel to toe  and toe to toe.
> Angles  steps positions with its own core movements developmental exercises terminology glossary of terms chain of command required hours for advancement advancement skill levels of Code of Conduct  credo competency.



Oh, sure, easy for you to say.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2015)

And your point for discussion is...?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 28, 2015)

Danny T said:


> And your point for discussion is...?


Keebler makes a good cracker.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 28, 2015)

You join in July 2014 and then wait 17 months to post this?


----------



## deflect->atemi (Jan 5, 2016)

Quoting from the syllabus?

Who's your instructor?  Is he/she a student of Powell?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 5, 2016)

deflect->atemi said:


> Quoting from the syllabus?
> 
> Who's your instructor?  Is he/she a student of Powell?


Dr. Ken Po Well, is a close friend of mine.


----------



## deflect->atemi (Jan 5, 2016)

^My query was directed to the OP.....

but


----------



## deflect->atemi (Jan 20, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Dr. Ken Po Well, is a close friend of mine.


Knew a woman named Marsha L'Art, who was a Belieber.


----------

